# Eclipse: Infobox zu Methoden



## premium_bavaricum (31. Mrz 2005)

Hi Forum,

ich arbeite mit Eclipse 3.0 und hab wieder zuviel an den Einstellungen rumgespielt  

Habe folgendes Problem: führe ich eine Code Completion mit ctrl+ spacebar durch, erscheint doch immer eine gelbe Infobox, in der eine kurze Beschreibung der ausgewählten Methode und deren Parameter steht.
Nun, bei mir kommt diese Infobox nicht mehr.

Wo bzw. welche Einstellung muss ich vornehmen, damit die Box wieder kommt?

Danke Euch

Greets
premium


----------



## Wildcard (31. Mrz 2005)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=14689


----------



## premium_bavaricum (31. Mrz 2005)

Danke, funktioniert wieder   

Greets
premium


----------

